# 20 gal vert build



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Well after a couple years, time to get back into the hobby... So like old times, here's a build thread for my first viv back.

20gal vert, going to house a pair of imitators, hopefully Varaderos if I can find a probable pair when the time comes. Plans are to have a small water feature in corner, two broms, a few different pilea, riccia and java moss,,, maybe an orchid or two in the future... 


So first off, got the two sides i'm going to do a background on painted, false bottom made up, and pump installed...



than started to lay things out before using gs to foam in...


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

looking good...im anxious to see what the 2 sided background is gonna look like


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks good so far.
FYI, your pics are HUGE


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Sry, good camera... my browser re-sizes them ?? 

Got both sides foamed up, have one side sculpted, so should have some update pics later.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Pics look normal to me.

I have a 20 vert that is one and a half sides. I didn't want my view obstructed by the door. However, the door side turns out to be the clearest, due to the ventilation.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah, I wanted the one side to be glass, partially for visibility, but mainly for light. My last viv, the exo terra was 3 sided, and though I loved it, didn't get much of the ambient light from my room. I'm hoping that having that side clear will allow the floor area of my viv to get a little more light. 

I designed the viv to have cliffs, edges I guess. I'm hoping that this will add a little bit different dynamic than some of my previous vivs. 

Took a couple pics of the viv so far, I tried to get a decent pic that showed the different areas and depth that I'm going for... will be starting on the background tonight. Going to use a few different materials for the background to try and emphasize the different areas, since I hope that the viv will grow in well, I'm hoping that a lot of contrast will look decent... 





neither picture shows it well but there is a ledge above the orange pot, and one piece of wood goes diagonal across from the front right back, and it has a ledge as well... So far anyways.


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

looking good. cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## Willowalker (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks great so far! I'm currently doing the same idea. 20g vert 2-sided. I'll be watching the progress.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Couple updates....

Got most of the background done, couple places to touch up... but mostly done.. Used sand gravel in some areas, and peat moss and coco fiber in others...


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice work!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Good use of space!! very nice


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Well an update... 

Got plants, leaf litter and springtails put in.. will try and get a better picture tomorrow.. but here is one..










Plant list includes:

2 Broms
2 Hypoestes phillostachya (we'll see how it does)
1 Pilea silvertree
3 other common Pilea
and riccia.
leaf litter is from a Prunus cerasifera tree (wont last as long as oak, but good start for bio)


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

looking good... I really like how utilizing that side wall turned out

Im jealous of your riccia, for some reason I can never get mine to grow like that. Im testing out a couple new ways though so hopefully one of them will pan out


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Well I think I got a couple decent pics...

First one is another FTS, still hides whats going on in the back corner behind the front brom, but it is a little better... The top area will eventually fill in w/ a small creeping fig, or something of the like...










Second shot shows a little of what is going on in the back corner,,, as you can see a lot more than what you can directly see from the front... Also shows the overhang above the small water feature and under the back brom...










Now that this one is done, and once the Varaderos come in next week I'll start on the 40 vert  gonna be sweet, started cleaning out the tank today.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Pretty slick looking. I like that this tank isn't too busy is you know what I mean.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Very nice!
It's gonna look fantastic when it grows in!
Very nice job


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Soooo.... Where are the frogs huh?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nicely done! Now for the frogs!


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Well Frogs came in today 

The male is extremely bold! And the female is out and about as well. Was very surprised at how quick they were to their new environment. Even when I opened the box they were sitting there looking up at me, as if asking why I was moving so slow.

Got a couple pics while they were out and about..


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

awesome... congrats and good luck!


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

carola1155 said:


> awesome... congrats and good luck!


Thanks, yeah they are doing good.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

So thought I'd put up an update pic... Viv is one month old..

SO here is after it was first completed:










And now, one month later... Starting to kinda fill in.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Looking very attractive! You take some really nice pictures. Your frogs are awesome! Are they a pair?


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah, bought them as a probable pair, but by looking at the difference between body shapes, it is pretty apparent. Just patiently waiting lol.


----------

